# Tents



## Bellabow (25 Feb 2015)

I'm going touring for the first time this year. Any recommendations for a good one man tent? Obviously it needs to pack up well and withstand heavy rain. Thanks!


----------



## tournut (25 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> I'm going touring for the first time this year. Any recommendations for a good one man tent? Obviously it needs to pack up well and withstand heavy rain. Thanks!


You realy need a small two man, so you can put your gear next to you. Cheap two skin tent wot you need. I bought a small tarp to put over my dome tent. Total waterproof and when packing away your tent stays dry. Plus how many panniers you have depends on wot you want to take and how long you are touring for, if its your first time dont go mad on the spend. Enjoy .


----------



## Cringles (25 Feb 2015)

I've been using the Zephryos 1 Lite tent, I got it much cheaper due to a pricing error . Head just touches the roof when I'm sitting, I'm about 5'8. I've only used it over a few nights, & I can fit all my gear in without feeling cramped. I've yet to embark on a longer trip with front panniers. I think for longer trips, a 2 man tent is probably recommended, offers much more space. Hindsight, I should have went for the 2 man version, but I can live with it for now.

I spent 6 months driving up the east coast of Australia & sleeping in a 'tent like thing' on the roof of the car. I'm using to sleeping in 'kinda cramped' conditions.


----------



## Hitchington (25 Feb 2015)

Cringles said:


> I've been using the Zephryos 1 Lite tent, I got it much cheaper due to a pricing error . Head just touches the roof when I'm sitting, I'm about 5'8. I've only used it over a few nights, & I can fit all my gear in without feeling cramped. I've yet to embark on a longer trip with front panniers. I think for longer trips, a 2 man tent is probably recommended, offers much more space. Hindsight, I should have went for the 2 man version, but I can live with it for now.
> 
> I spent 6 months driving up the east coast of Australia & sleeping in a 'tent like thing' on the roof of the car. I'm using to sleeping in 'kinda cramped' conditions.



I got one of these for walking though. I tend to use a 2 man when cycling touring.

I've used a Vango Tempest 200 for the past 8 years, looking to get a new tent now though.


----------



## tournut (25 Feb 2015)

Cringles said:


> I've been using the Zephryos 1 Lite tent, I got it much cheaper due to a pricing error . Head just touches the roof when I'm sitting, I'm about 5'8. I've only used it over a few nights, & I can fit all my gear in without feeling cramped. I've yet to embark on a longer trip with front panniers. I think for longer trips, a 2 man tent is probably recommended, offers much more space. Hindsight, I should have went for the 2 man version, but I can live with it for now.
> 
> I spent 6 months driving up the east coast of Australia & sleeping in a 'tent like thing' on the roof of the car. I'm using to sleeping in 'kinda cramped' conditions.


Pic of the tent looks ok as long you have head room. I have panniers front and back as am on the road most of the year, my next tour south america for six months or more. Enjoy and good luck. I will be up dating pics of my jouney on this site .


----------



## Cringles (25 Feb 2015)

I've a 400 mile trip coming up, as a trial run, before I cycle around Ireland. I dare say, I may be checking back to this thread to see the tent recommendations


----------



## Mile195 (25 Feb 2015)

Coleman Avior X2 is what I use for motorcycle touring. I chose it based on pack size and weight, and the fact it had a porch where I can put my gear. It wasn't cheap, but it's bloody brilliant.


----------



## andym (25 Feb 2015)

Cringles said:


> Head just touches the roof when I'm sitting, I'm about 5'8.



If you're ever ill and stuck in your tent as the rain tips down for 24 hours straight, you'll come to hate that tent and want to get rid of it at the first opportunity.


----------



## Cringles (25 Feb 2015)

andym said:


> If you're ever ill and stuck in your tent as the rain tips down for 24 hours straight, you'll come to hate that tent and want to get rid of it at the first opportunity.



You mean for head height? It's pretty similar to the ones already suggested. I never intend to spend 24 hours in a tent, I don't even spend that inside the house even if I am ill.


----------



## Bellabow (25 Feb 2015)

tournut said:


> You realy need a small two man, so you can put your gear next to you. Cheap two skin tent wot you need. I bought a small tarp to put over my dome tent. Total waterproof and when packing away your tent stays dry. Plus how many panniers you have depends on wot you want to take and how long you are touring for, if its your first time dont go mad on the spend. Enjoy .


Thank you for advising me to get a 2 man tent as I hadnt thought about storing gear.


----------



## Bellabow (25 Feb 2015)

Cringles said:


> I've been using the Zephryos 1 Lite tent, I got it much cheaper due to a pricing error . Head just touches the roof when I'm sitting, I'm about 5'8. I've only used it over a few nights, & I can fit all my gear in without feeling cramped. I've yet to embark on a longer trip with front panniers. I think for longer trips, a 2 man tent is probably recommended, offers much more space. Hindsight, I should have went for the 2 man version, but I can live with it for now.
> 
> I spent 6 months driving up the east coast of Australia & sleeping in a 'tent like thing' on the roof of the car. I'm using to sleeping in 'kinda cramped' conditions.


Thank you Cringles


----------



## F70100 (25 Feb 2015)

Funny you should ask this. I was also looking for a light touring tent recently and settled on a Vango Banshee 200. I paid £100 for it but I think it is available for less. Go Outdoors are selling the 2013 version for £75 but it only has a door on one side. The 2014 version has 2 doors but it's slightly heavier at 2.3 kgs rather than 2.1 kgs. I felt the Vango to be a good compromise in the size/weight/strength/cost trade-off. 

I haven't used it yet; roll on spring!!!!!


----------



## Bellabow (25 Feb 2015)

tournut said:


> Pic of the tent looks ok as long you have head room. I have panniers front and back as am on the road most of the year, my next tour south america for six months or more. Enjoy and good luck. I will be up dating pics of my jouney on this site .


I'll look forward to seeing the pics tournut


----------



## Bellabow (25 Feb 2015)

F70100 said:


> Funny you should ask this. I was also looking for a light touring tent recently and settled on a Vango Banshee 200. I paid £100 for it but I think it is available for less. Go Outdoors are selling the 2013 version for £75 but it only has a door on one side. The 2014 version has 2 doors but it's slightly heavier at 2.3 kgs rather than 2.1 kgs. I felt the Vango to be a good compromise in the size/weight/strength/cost trade-off.
> 
> I haven't used it yet; roll on spring!!!!!


I think the banshee at go outdoors was the tent I had my eye on last year. Think I may have to visit the shop again.


----------



## Bellabow (25 Feb 2015)

Mile195 said:


> Coleman Avior X2 is what I use for motorcycle touring. I chose it based on pack size and weight, and the fact it had a porch where I can put my gear. It wasn't cheap, but it's bloody brilliant.


I like the idea of a porch Mile 195


----------



## Mile195 (25 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> I like the idea of a porch Mile 195


I strongly reccommend one. The coleman also has a groundsheet for the porch, which the Coleman Epsilon didn't.

The two doors is a real bonus too. The side opens out which is great for getting out of when the porch is full of your stuff.

The pack weighs about 2.5kg, and if you want it's big enough for 2 people, although it is a bit "cosy". I have been in mine during some absolutely torrential downpours and it is unfailing on the water-resistance front.


----------



## Debade (25 Feb 2015)

When it comes to touring questions, you may want to check out http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/ People share a great deal of information. You will need to sift through it. It has global input.


----------



## Bellabow (25 Feb 2015)

Thanks. Lots to be going on with  
I'd like to tour on my own in England or Wales first but It's probably not safe to tour alone I guess?


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Feb 2015)

For my first camping tour I invested £21 in a Gelhert Solo. It packs down nice and small and weighs 1.5kg, less if you upgrade the pegs. One of the poles split but was usable and Gelhert replaced it with a better pole. I have done 2 15-day tours in N Spain and France and survived some heavy rain. The interior is tiny, headspace minimal, changing clothes requires yoga practice and kit storage area is stashed between fly and inner.

For my longer tour I upgraded to a Hilleberg Akto, which is a much nicer place to be and significantly stronger, surviving very scary winds.
Akto is a bit dated and heavy for a premium one-man tent (1.7kg).

Solo touring requires some confidence which comes from experience. Why not start small and cheap with a weekend local solo tour to a safe commercial campsite or even youth hostel grounds.


----------



## tournut (26 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> Thanks. Lots to be going on with
> I'd like to tour on my own in England or Wales first but It's probably not safe to tour alone I guess?


Its very safe, if your touring and use campsites. Last time i was in betws y coed north wales there was a lady on her own an she had no problems. Just stik to good sites. Away from group sites. P.s. If that way try riverside touring park 5* and less then a ten pound a night. Good luck on travels.


----------



## robing (26 Feb 2015)

I disagree that you have to get a 2 man tent. I got the Van go Blade 100 and it's perfect. The single pole goes lengthways so plenty of headroom in the middle of tent with space on either side and a decent sized vestibule for storage. Use it for tours in Spain and Ireland last year. I had some downpours in Ireland and it was fine. Oh and only weighs 1.5kg


----------



## robing (26 Feb 2015)




----------



## Ootini (26 Feb 2015)

I've just grabbed a seriously cheap and nasty Yellowstone Alpine 200. Only cost £25 No idea how it will stand up to "actual" use but I'll let you know.


----------



## robing (26 Feb 2015)

Good luck! I got the Yellowstone Matterhorn and the pole snapped on first use!


----------



## Ootini (26 Feb 2015)

robing said:


> Good luck! I got the Yellowstone Matterhorn and the pole snapped on first use!


It's gone up OK in the living room and garden. Fingers crossed it can stand up to use "outside". If it packs up on me it goes back for a refund and I'll get something better. I've actually got a perfectly good Vango Ark 200 but it's way too heavy, 3.4kg packed.


----------



## Ticktockmy (26 Feb 2015)

Go for a two man tent, there is nothing worse than having to scrabble around in a one man tent when it is peeing down with rain, and the tent is full of kit. What tent to buy depends on your budget, where and what time of year you are intending to tour, I use a Vaude Hogan for cycle touring, whilst it twice the weight of my Terra Nova Comp which I use for backpacking, it is worth carrying the extra weight if only for piece of mind of knowing you have a sturdy tent which will provide you with a reasonable amount of space and protection from the elements. As to touring by oneself, there is no problems with touring by yourself, many cycle tourist including myself prefer to do so. you are never lonely on a cyclist, as you will meet like minded soul,s as you travel.


----------



## fimm (26 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> Thanks. Lots to be going on with
> I'd like to tour on my own in England or Wales first but It's probably not safe to tour alone I guess?


 Why would it not be safe to tour alone?


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> I've just grabbed a seriously cheap and nasty Yellowstone Alpine 200. Only cost £25 No idea how it will stand up to "actual" use but I'll let you know.


Damn, I just bought one but paid £35. The weight is OK but the pack size is not great. It may be better out of the bag and packed separately.


----------



## Ootini (26 Feb 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> Damn, I just bought one but paid £35. The weight is OK but the pack size is not great. It may be better out of the bag and packed separately.


Yep, mine is separated so the fly and inner are in separate dry bags of their own.


----------



## HorTs (26 Feb 2015)

You should consider the Vaude Power Lizard - marketed as a 1-2 man tent, very light, easy to erect and strong.

http://www.backpackinglight.co.uk/shelters-1/WF110.html

There are a few photos of it in use on my LEJOG ride.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> I'd like to tour on my own in England or Wales first but It's probably not safe to tour alone I guess?



I a female and did my first solo tour last summer. England and Wales. I actually found it was just as safe alone as it was with my husband later in the year when we toured England together. 
If I wanted to use a supermarket, I just wheeled by bike up to the security guard at the door (usually) and asked politely if he (usually a he tbh) could keep an eye on it because walking it around the supermarket wasn't practical and I couldn't leave it and the luggage in the bike rack... I never had an issue - they all said yes and in some cases the bike was in the supermarket (or store) itself. People were great at helping out and I never felt threatened at all. My write up (on CC) is in my signature below!

I used the Vaude Power Lizard 2-3 person SUP model - purchased to use with my OH but he has since decided that for anything more than overnight he is going to carry our Hilleberb instead. And since then he has carried the Hilleberg for the overnighters as well which means I have a rather larger tent than I needed, but the Power Lizard has stood up to a long and substantial thunder storm in Wales but has yet to be really tested out in high winds. I have been surprised at how well it has stood up so far and without issue because the fabric seems awfully thin when you are used to 4-5 season tents!


----------



## F70100 (26 Feb 2015)

HorTs said:


> There are a few photos of it in use on my LEJOG ride.



Great web address!


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Feb 2015)

andym said:


> If you're ever ill and stuck in your tent as the rain tips down for 24 hours straight, you'll come to hate that tent and want to get rid of it at the first opportunity.


What do you sleep on? mat? nothing?


----------



## Bellabow (26 Feb 2015)

tournut said:


> Its very safe, if your touring and use campsites. Last time i was in betws y coed north wales there was a lady on her own an she had no problems. Just stik to good sites. Away from group sites. P.s. If that way try riverside touring park 5* and less then a ten pound a night. Good luck on travels.


Fantastic thank you!


----------



## Bellabow (26 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I a female and did my first solo tour last summer. England and Wales. I actually found it was just as safe alone as it was with my husband later in the year when we toured England together.
> If I wanted to use a supermarket, I just wheeled by bike up to the security guard at the door (usually) and asked politely if he (usually a he tbh) could keep an eye on it because walking it around the supermarket wasn't practical and I couldn't leave it and the luggage in the bike rack... I never had an issue - they all said yes and in some cases the bike was in the supermarket (or store) itself. People were great at helping out and I never felt threatened at all. My write up (on CC) is in my signature below!
> 
> I used the Vaude Power Lizard 2-3 person SUP model - purchased to use with my OH but he has since decided that for anything more than overnight he is going to carry our Hilleberb instead. And since then he has carried the Hilleberg for the overnighters as well which means I have a rather larger tent than I needed, but the Power Lizard has stood up to a long and substantial thunder storm in Wales but has yet to be really tested out in high winds. I have been surprised at how well it has stood up so far and without issue because the fabric seems awfully thin when you are used to 4-5 season tents!


Thank you for your reassurance. I think I'm going to go for an over night stay to start with. Ease my self into my new found interest. I'm loving my cycling.


----------



## tournut (26 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> Thank you for your reassurance. I think I'm going to go for an over night stay to start with. Ease my self into my new found interest. I'm loving my cycling.


The bug as got another one. Enjoy


----------



## Bellabow (26 Feb 2015)

F70100 said:


> Great web address!


Wow! Fantastic photos. Thank you


----------



## andym (26 Feb 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> What do you sleep on? mat? nothing?



I use a self-inflating mat. Possibly the guy I was replying to is using a thicker mat - which might be the reason why his head is touching the roof of the tent even though at 5'8" he's not particularly tall.


----------



## Cringles (26 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> Thank you for your reassurance. I think I'm going to go for an over night stay to start with. Ease my self into my new found interest. I'm loving my cycling.



That's exactly what I've done. I spent one night 50 miles from home on my own at a camp site. Loved it, Now planning a weekend & a 400 mile trip around Ireland, while slowly planning a route around all over Ireland.


----------



## reglard (26 Feb 2015)

Get a tent where the poles fold down small, Wild Country Aspect 1 has long poles which are difficult to pack in a pannier. Unlike my previous Coleman Cobra , which I was thinking of returning to.


----------



## paddypete (26 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> I'm going touring for the first time this year. Any recommendations for a good one man tent? Obviously it needs to pack up well and withstand heavy rain. Thanks!


got this one from Argos on sale 14.99




it wieghs under 2kg and pack small


----------



## Bellabow (26 Feb 2015)

paddypete said:


> got this one from argoss,on sale 14.99
> View attachment 80827
> it wieghs under 2kg,and pack small


Have you tried this out yet?


----------



## andym (27 Feb 2015)

paddypete said:


> got this one from argoss,on sale 14.99 it wieghs under 2kg,and pack small



I'm guessing here, but is it single-skin? These are more prone to condensation than the double-skin tents. 

Argos do some fantastic bargain tents but this looks too good to be true.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

andym said:


> I'm guessing here, but is it single-skin?


 bottom left of the photo wiggle suggest otherwise (just)


----------



## Ootini (27 Feb 2015)

andym said:


> I'm guessing here, but is it single-skin? These are more prone to condensation than the double-skin tents.
> 
> Argos do some fantastic bargain tents but this looks too good to be true.


Looks very similar to the Yellowstone Alpine 2 that I've got, that's a double skin tent. Definitely cheap and cheerful but will hopefully stand up to spring/summer in Wales for short trips.


----------



## Ootini (27 Feb 2015)

This is mine:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> This is mine:


Looks like my old mountain equipment Ultralite 2 that does.


----------



## Ootini (27 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Looks like my old mountain equipment Ultralite 2 that does.


Bet the build quality is slightly different though


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> Bet the build quality is slightly different though


What one is it?


----------



## Ootini (27 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> What one is it?


Mine's a cheap and nasty Yellowstone Alpine 2. Cost best part of £25. It's very cheap but probably OK for my needs for now. I'm going to give it a dose of reproofing spray before I use it just to be on the safe side though.
I think if I find I enjoy camping I may upgrade the tent, or treat it as a consumable and just replace it as and when required. If I plan to camp in less favourable weather conditions I think an upgrade would be essential.


----------



## Sara_H (27 Feb 2015)

We've got a Laserspace 2, which has been used for cycle camping and backpacking. 
It's big enough to stand in, which is a bonus for my OH who has a bad back so crawling about in little tents is no good for him. 
It needs to be split between two people and its so big it's no good for stealth/wild camping.


----------



## paddypete (27 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> Have you tried this out yet?


 no not tried it,had it for twelve years,was using my vango for local night trips,but find it to heavy for bigger distance as it wieghs 6kgs,so i will use the pro action as im going solo


----------



## paddypete (27 Feb 2015)

andym said:


> I'm guessing here, but is it single-skin? These are more prone to condensation than the double-skin tents.
> 
> Argos do some fantastic bargain tents but this looks too good to be true.


 no its double skin and alloy poles


----------



## paddypete (27 Feb 2015)

argos were doing an orange wersion called the lite hike,same tent £50


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Feb 2015)

robing said:


> Good luck! I got the Yellowstone Matterhorn and the pole snapped on first use!




Made me laugh. A tad optimistic with that name weren't they? Plenty of modest sized brit hills they could have named it after.


----------



## paddypete (27 Feb 2015)

Bellabow said:


> I'm going touring for the first time this year. Any recommendations for a good one man tent? Obviously it needs to pack up well and withstand heavy rain. Thanks!


 theres a tent like mine on ebay now


----------



## paddypete (27 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3560695, member: 9609"]The Argos Pro Action !
This has to be one of the greatest tents of all time, £15 for a bomb proof tent. It was sold as a one man but I found it ok for me and the dog on our wild camping trips. Here it is on top of Ben Avon.






I do have another tent, super expensive (£150ish) super lightweight (less than a kilo) but never realy trusted it in the wind, and certainly far too small for the dog. In fact a bivvy bag makes more sense, and is lighter. (Knoydart)





In fact Bivvy bags are no where near as bad as people suspect, eating is difficult if the midge is bad or if its wet, but for just climbing into for a few hours kip and they are brilliant. This is my brother in my bivy bag, me and the dog were enjoying 5 star luxury in the Argos Tent. (far end of Mullardoch, An Socach?)



[/QUOTE]
thers one on ebay now


----------



## Thegreatthor (27 Feb 2015)

I bought a 'backpacker' 2 person from Mountain Warehouse £35 last year. Worked ok so far.

Only spent 1 night in a bivvy. Wet through!! Make sure you get a breathable one if you get a bivvy. In fact, I like the idea, any one reccomend one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2015)

Thegreatthor said:


> In fact, I like the idea, any one reccomend one.


With bivvy bags you need to decide what type you want first. There are the type that use a draw string chord to close up. The type that have a zip to closer up and then the type that have a zip and a small pole to hold it away from your face. Also with a bivvy bag, do don't get fooled into thinking they are going to necessarily be lighter than a tent. They are not necessarily! Mine is just around the 1kg mark, it is the zip only concept and my preference is too use it with a tarp. Bivvy and tsp together come it at 1.8kg. My tent that sleeps 2-3 weighs 1.3kg even after replacing the ridiculously stupid pegs with something more significant. Perhaps if we spent a couple of hundred pounds on the tarp we would have something much lighter...


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Feb 2015)

I have the Vango Banshee 200, it weighs in at 2.3kg and it great. Jannie and I both sleep in it with some room for gear.

The first things people look at when buying a tent is price and weight. This tent has a good price tag, I paid about £80 for mine. It is not the lightest on the market but it has kept us dry in lashing wind and howling gales. When the weather is nice it has big side panels that open up. It is simple to direct and pack and Rolls down small enough for a 2 man tent. Dont forget that this is your house on the road.

I would suggest you dont get a one man tent. If you decide to stay in one place for a couple of days a one man tent can be very claustrophobic and you have very little space to store your gear. The little extra weight of a 2 man tent is well worth the effort. In fact it is a no brainer in my opinion.

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/vango-banshee-200-tent-p140006


----------



## Thegreatthor (28 Feb 2015)

I certainly wouldn't reccommend a 1 man tent. I wouldn't describe my 2 man as spacious!


----------



## paddypete (28 Feb 2015)

g


Thegreatthor said:


> I bought a 'backpacker' 2 person from Mountain Warehouse £35 last year. Worked ok so far.
> 
> Only spent 1 night in a bivvy. Wet through!! Make sure you get a breathable one if you get a bivvy. In fact, I like the idea, any one reccomend one.


 get an ex army gortex,and add a pole,£20_£30,i sold one not long ago,i like tents better


----------



## paddypete (28 Feb 2015)

Thegreatthor said:


> I certainly wouldn't reccommend a 1 man tent. I wouldn't describe my 2 man as spacious!


 where theres ying theres yang


----------



## Bellabow (28 Feb 2015)

paddypete said:


> theres a tent like mine on ebay now


Thanks I'll take a peek


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2016)

As I head towards retirement credit card touring fades in to the distance and camping looms ahead!!

I haven't camped in 30 years. Any more thoughts on tent makes and key points to look for?

Thanks.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jun 2016)

My first requirement is that it is double skinned otherwise the condensation will get you wet.

The Vango Banshee tents are good value for money.


----------



## F70100 (6 Jun 2016)

+1 for Vango Banshee. I got a 200 first and it does the job very well though it is a fraction small if you need somewhere simply to sit out of the weather. I subsequently got a 300 when I found one on eBay under 100 notes and the extra 500 grammes provides a lot more space. 

Best bet is to go and see before you buy. Go Outdoors usually have a Banshee pitched, plus others of course. 

I like the Banshee because it has doors on both sides which gives flexibility and I think helps a lot when drying the tent out. They need drying out pretty much every day because of dew and condensation.

If budget was no issue (in which case 'we' would continue credit card touring ) I'd be interested in a Hilleberg Nallo GT.... You might have to search around a bit more to find one to go look at.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jun 2016)

I haven't seen anyone mention the brilliant Hennessey Hammock. I'll be ordering the deluxe version soon for a mini tour in Scotland.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jun 2016)

I'd consider looking at freestanding tents (ones that don't nrcessarily need pegging), gives you more flexibility if free camping. I've always liked the look of the Banshee but I don't think it is freestanding.
When do you need to buy Paulsb?
If you don't need to buy immediately, might be an idea to do your research and then buy in the off season.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2016)

I'm in no great hurry to buy as I don't retire till October. I plan one last credit card tour this summer. 

During the summer I also plan a long weekend with a tent - either borrowed or purchased - to help understand what I will need in general. I've never toured with a tent.

What I'm thinking of is save money on B&B by either camping or hostels / bunk houses. Carry food for breakfast and eat out for evening meal. I'm not sure I'm into carrying stoves etc. especially as all my touring to date has been very minimal in luggage terms. Two cycle shirts, two t-shirts, two cycle shorts and one ordinary shorts got me through ten days in France last summer!!


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jun 2016)

Might find it a bit tough with nothing hot at all. And i can't function without an espresso or 3 in the morning. A few weeks ago bivvied in a waterlogged field, made for the stove and had an espresso faster than at home. Luxury  I would consider at least a small pocket rocket or knock off (latter £10 tp £15) and a small pot that can be used for soup or as a kettle. Will take no space at all.


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention the brilliant Hennessey Hammock. I'll be ordering the deluxe version soon for a mini tour in Scotland.


Good luck with hanging that from a pair of trees a convenient distance apart, in the right place, in the wind-swept, treeless wastes of Scotland.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Jun 2016)

mmmmartin said:


> Good luck with hanging that from a pair of trees a convenient distance apart, in the right place, in the wind-swept, treeless wastes of Scotland.


Windswept treeless wastes of Scotland. Erm I don't think so, not where we going. But thanks for the sound helpful advice.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Might find it a bit tough with nothing hot at all. And i can't function without an espresso or 3 in the morning. A few weeks ago bivvied in a waterlogged field, made for the stove and had an espresso faster than at home. Luxury  I would consider at least a small pocket rocket or knock off (latter £10 tp £15) and a small pot that can be used for soup or as a kettle. Will take no space at all.



I have been thinking about this. I need an hour and two coffees to get going most days. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dubman (7 Jun 2016)

I use 2 tents , wild country coshee micro and the wild country hollie 3 etc. The micro gets more use.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jun 2016)

PaulSB said:


> I have been thinking about this. I need an hour and two coffees to get going most days. Thanks for the advice.


Something like this:
http://www.sportswarehouse.co.uk/va...gclid=CMu_27izl80CFTAz0wodYrwLow#.V1eF9IbTU1I

Though mine is a gelert I think. If using for a small espresso pot, check that the arms are enough inwards for the pot to balance. I would also get a small fold up stabiliser for the gas cartridge and a wind shield.

And something like the tall pot you can see in the middle of this set though with a lid. I got one for a fiver. Cup/mug can be stored inside.

https://www.outdooraction.co.uk/cam...d-pans/robens/robens-solo-cookset-pd-5543.php


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2016)

That's excellent Blue Hills. Thanks


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Jun 2016)

PaulSB said:


> That's excellent Blue Hills. Thanks


Actually, in the light of dawn, in the set i linked to, the bit on the right is the lid. You can pick up that pot for £5 to £10. Hard anodised is good, way better than traditional non stick. Aldi at the moment have a nice hard anodised cook set for £15 but maybe a bit big for your needs. Though small, that pot and stove will boil a cup of water for tea in no time. No need for an expensive stove for such simple duties. I find that pot as a solo kettle easier to use than a "proper" kettle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2016)

I've used this in past, but it's a bit claustrophobic. The size is quite right. I've been preferring the hammock to this.
https://wenzelco.com/starlite-1/


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Jul 2016)

Just bought a Hennessy Hammock Deluxe Explorer Classic with Snake Skins And will be trying it out tonight.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Jul 2016)

From bag to this in 3 mins and then this to this in 2 mins at first try. So bag to set up is 5 mins.


----------



## jags (9 Jul 2016)

[QUOTE 3560695, member: 9609"]The Argos Pro Action !
This has to be one of the greatest tents of all time, £15 for a bomb proof tent. It was sold as a one man but I found it ok for me and the dog on our wild camping trips. Here it is on top of Ben Avon.






I do have another tent, super expensive (£150ish) super lightweight (less than a kilo) but never realy trusted it in the wind, and certainly far too small for the dog. In fact a bivvy bag makes more sense, and is lighter. (Knoydart)





In fact Bivvy bags are no where near as bad as people suspect, eating is difficult if the midge is bad or if its wet, but for just climbing into for a few hours kip and they are brilliant. This is my brother in my bivy bag, me and the dog were enjoying 5 star luxury in the Argos Tent. (far end of Mullardoch, An Socach?)



[/QUOTE]


----------



## jags (9 Jul 2016)

is that argos pro action tent still been made i search high and low to buy one but no luck.


----------



## KneesUp (9 Jul 2016)

I bought a two man (1 man and a bag) tent from Netto for £6 on Thursday in their closing down sale.


----------



## jags (9 Jul 2016)

so is it still closing down or is it closed (link)


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2016)

jags said:


> so is it still closing down or is it closed (link)


There's some closing down.
http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/1f4388ac#/1f4388ac/2
https://www.netto.co.uk/stores/


----------



## KneesUp (9 Jul 2016)

I believe they are all closing as the trial was a joint venture with Sainsburys, who have pulled out because it wasn't very successful (due largely to a saturated market and poor locations) and they want to buy Argos instead. Everything - including groceries - is half price. There was a queue at ours this morning, I was glad I went on the first day of the sale (not knowing it was the first day of the sale - it's on the way to work and the do cheap pastries, to which I am rather partial)


----------



## jags (9 Jul 2016)

cheers lads im after a one or 2 man light tent as cheap as chips that argos pro looks ok to me and good price.

i have everything i need for touring in a carradice camper saddle bag except tent ,ah weathere here in ireland is crap not great for touring i seriously think summer passed us by Again.


----------



## jags (10 Jul 2016)

just seen the nature hike tent on ctc site looks great £64 for 2 man .get some good reviews on utube.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jul 2016)

We still own a Vango Force 10 Merrilite (?sp) in the loft somewhere, bought as an engagement present in 1978

Lovely tent, but only I have no idea how we ever managed to get into it, never mind sleep and store gear


----------



## jags (10 Jul 2016)

Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## bigjim (10 Jul 2016)

I only use a tent as an emergency option. I have a few tents but my emergency one is the one used by this guy http://ultralightcycling.blogspot.co.uk/. I have the weight down to 800g. It is supposedly a two man and I find it fine at 6'2" and 15 stone. I can also store my gear inside. It is single skin and you do have condensation but the design of the tent means it does not drip on you, a bargain at £17. Down sleeping bag at 850g is fine. In the UK hostels at £10 to £15 are IMO a much better option as you save with the free hot drinks and use of the kitchen. I use a Carradice bag these days for a European tour.


----------



## jags (10 Jul 2016)

great stuff i use the same bag as your good self .


----------



## TrishnBonnie (11 Jul 2016)

I've backpacked with this tunnel one £40 from millets. Plenty big enough for me and the dog, photo taken on our first trip I can tell by the bowl of food use a small tupperware container with a lid now she eats what she wants and I put the lid back on wouldn't work if dog was greedy maybe, have used the tent a few times now and it's stable in the wind and rain. I like the sewn in groundsheet and have never suffered condensation as it's double skinned and has three opening closing vents.


----------



## robing (11 Jul 2016)

These tent pegs from Decathlon are great. Ultra light weight and don't bend or break easily:

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ultralight-aluminium-camping-tent-pegs-id_2873930.html


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Jul 2016)

User46386 said:


> How do you manage with that if its pouring down and really windy? I dont mean to be rude but it looks like it will be not very good.


They are far better than any tent in regards to condensation or keeping dry. Just google the videos


----------



## andrew_s (12 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> They are far better than any tent in regards to condensation or keeping dry. Just google the videos


Tents also get far less condensation if you pitch them under trees


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Jul 2016)

I do like the idea of the hammock. I seem to sleep well in them. 

Maybe next time. Does yours have the built in mossie net?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Jul 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> I do like the idea of the hammock. I seem to sleep well in them.
> 
> Maybe next time. Does yours have the built in mossie net?


It does, sewn in and bottom entry which is ridiculously easy to get in and out.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Jul 2016)

andrew_s said:


> Tents also get far less condensation if you pitch them under trees


I didn't know that. Tbh hammocks are great IF you've somewhere to hang them.


----------



## jags (16 Jul 2016)

User said:


> I've bought myself a new tent for my next tour (an OEX Lynx II from Go Outdoors) - much to Mr R's disquiet...
> 
> I'll be parting with some tents in the near future.


what will u be parting with in in the market for a new tent.strongly thinking of buying the nature hike cloud 2 good weight great price.


----------



## Andy_R (17 Jul 2016)

andrew_s said:


> Tents also get far less condensation if you pitch them under trees


But if it rains, you're still getting rained on under a tree long after the rain has stopped. You've also got bird poo to deal with, falling branches if the wind gets up, tree sap.......I'd rather not, thank you.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (17 Jul 2016)

Here's mine. A fairly cheap Coleman. I quite like Coleman stuff. Fairly well put together for the price. I got this tent for the JoGLE that never was. I used it on a shakedown ride and it was OK. I took a few spare pegs and a 2 x 2m tarpaulin to cover kit I couldn't fit in the rather limited storage area.

Plus points. It is easy to put up and take down. It only weighs 1.5Kg. Whole length entry.
Minus points. Size!


----------



## andrew_s (17 Jul 2016)

Andy_R said:


> But if it rains, you're still getting rained on under a tree long after the rain has stopped. You've also got bird poo to deal with, falling branches if the wind gets up, tree sap.......I'd rather not, thank you.


I didn't claim it was an ideal solution, just something to take into account when choosing where to pitch.

The main cause of condensation is radiative cooling of the tent outer, so if there isn't good amount of starry sky visible, condensation will be lower. Between trees rather than directly below may be sufficient.
Anyway, if it's windy enough to worry about falling branches, there won't be any condensation; if it's set fair, there won't be rain drips all night; if it's overcast, the chances of condensation are low so under a tree is of little benefit, etc etc.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jul 2016)

My first Tarp erection ... this very afternoon!
Practice run :-)


----------



## Nigeyy (18 Jul 2016)

I'm a bit late in responding, but I bought this tent for my brother to use when he came over to cycle tour with me so thought I'd add my feedback. 

Well... meh... it's a tent, no doubt about that, but its a one person tent, and there really isn't much room to store anything. The other thing is that its single skin, so it is prone to condensation -something my brother said he had a problem with in the morning with this tent. The ventilation is also limited -and I'm not sure I'd want to sleep in this in colder wet climates.

On the good side:
-its cheap (bought it for $20 on sale), lightweight, small and packable
-is waterproof and keeps the insects out
-serves a purpose (I gave it to my brother and he took it home with him)

[


Gravity Aided said:


> I've used this in past, but it's a bit claustrophobic. The size is quite right. I've been preferring the hammock to this.
> https://wenzelco.com/starlite-1/


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Jul 2016)

andrew_s said:


> Anyway, if it's windy enough to worry about falling branches, there won't be any condensation; .


Love your positive thinking andrew.
The bad news - crushed to death by a falling branch (believe it or not i once nearly was sat in a car eating a butty) or disabled/immobilised. 
The good news - you are a dry corpse/disabled selection of limbs.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> My first Tarp erection ... this very afternoon!
> Practice run :-)
> 
> View attachment 135254


Is that using two poles?


----------



## Andy_R (18 Jul 2016)

andrew_s said:


> I didn't claim it was an ideal solution, just something to take into account when choosing where to pitch.
> 
> The main cause of condensation is radiative cooling of the tent outer, so if there isn't good amount of starry sky visible, condensation will be lower. Between trees rather than directly below may be sufficient.
> Anyway, if it's windy enough to worry about falling branches, there won't be any condensation; if it's set fair, there won't be rain drips all night; if it's overcast, the chances of condensation are low so under a tree is of little benefit, etc etc.


...and of course the weather NEVER changes overnight in the UK..... Our DofE Instructors always tell the young people "Think what's the worst thing that could happen where you pitch, and pitch accordingly"


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Is that using two poles?


Yep!


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yep!


Thanks for the reply.
But doesn't that mean you are carrying almost as much as a tent?
(Declaration of interest - am currently intermittently experimenting with a poncho/tarp single pole)


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> But doesn't that mean you are carrying almost as much as a tent?
> (Declaration of interest - am currently intermittently experimenting with a poncho/tarp single pole)


Maybe ....
It weighs 1kg with the cheap poles (am sure lighter are available). I could have used my Bannshee 200 without the inner and got the Brommie inside as well. The tarp is more compact though and more flexible in usage. But I also wanted a different, wilder camping experience ....
Not fully logical I agree!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2016)

Nigeyy said:


> I'm a bit late in responding, but I bought this tent for my brother to use when he came over to cycle tour with me so thought I'd add my feedback.
> 
> Well... meh... it's a tent, no doubt about that, but its a one person tent, and there really isn't much room to store anything. The other thing is that its single skin, so it is prone to condensation -something my brother said he had a problem with in the morning with this tent. The ventilation is also limited -and I'm not sure I'd want to sleep in this in colder wet climates.
> 
> ...


Been known to use a tarp for an outer layer, now and again.


----------



## jags (23 Jul 2016)

Bought the Naturehike tent sure why not.


----------



## doog (24 Jul 2016)

Tent carnage

Vaude Taurus Ultralite


----------



## Andy_R (6 Aug 2016)

andrew_s said:


> Tents also get far less condensation if you pitch them under trees


This is an example of why you don't pitch under trees


----------

